# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  PGW less than usual trail of caps, march trip.

## poolguywindsor

Our flight was only a few minutes late, we got out of the airport fairly quick, got an upgrade on the car rental, on to Megamart for the first time!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Ondaroad.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Made it in time to unload the car packed to the roof and catch the sunset.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Kids wanted cheeseburgers, and was not in for Burger King the first night, so Sunset After Dark it is.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Our cool ride, and a stop at Swordfish for Iscream.

----------


## Mike_D

Looking good, so far!

----------


## VVHT

Nice pics!

Thanks for posting!

VVHT

----------


## kaycee

Love the pics! Those cheeseburgers sure do look good! :Smile:

----------


## Jim-Donna

surley you have more. PLEASE~

----------


## Ladynegril

Sunset After Dark-here I come-yum!!!!!!

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

did they eat the whole thing? I couldn't finish mine, huge tasty, totally unexpected in Negril.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Yep they finished them ,they were kid sized though.

----------


## poolguywindsor

[ATTACH=CONFIG]25424[

/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]25425[/ATTACH

Beach day the first full day, loads of people every day at Margaritaville?

----------


## poolguywindsor

We just missed a cold front the days before we arrived, the sea was still rough, but things improved fast, the beach further down by Fun Holiday was completely covered in seaweed!

----------


## poolguywindsor

First dinner at the villa, fried chicken.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Past the seaweed, some drinks along the beach, this was before dinner, I was late getting back like usual  :Smile:

----------


## poolguywindsor

Still before dinner, sidewalk repair in town and look at them soursop!

----------


## Melody

We're you at Crystal Waters PGW?

----------


## Tanfastic

PGW we're so jealous!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Yes, Crystal Waters.

----------


## Lady Jane

Wow, thats a lot of seaweed. 
I had 2 sour sops squeezed into juice for me. Them are ugly but the juice is deleicious

----------


## poolguywindsor

Another sunny march day!

----------


## poolguywindsor

More beachday!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Time for an afternoon beach crawl.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Hmmm, sunset, must be late for dinner again!

----------


## justchuck

Thanks for all the pics PoolGuy!

----------


## nutz4travel

Thanks for the pics!  The new building at Country Country doesn't look much different than it did at Christmas...

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> Time for an afternoon beach crawl.


Running out of room!

----------


## Patricia

Where's the margarita from?

PS. LOVE the sunsets!

----------


## marley9808

> Where's the margarita from?




Ooooh!Oooooh! I can answer this one!
It's from the Wild Parrot!

----------


## Patricia

> Ooooh!Oooooh! I can answer this one!
> It's from the Wild Parrot!


Thanks  :Smile:

----------

